# MAST Suites?



## medic1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Guys

I need to purchase a MAST suite here in Australia but no bugger sells them here, anyone got any details for a supplier in the US???

Cheers

Medic1


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 26, 2009)

Galls

http://www.galls.com


----------



## Muppet (Jan 26, 2009)

Are you guys using them for unstable pelvic fractures / bilat. femur fractures or shock?

F.M.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 26, 2009)

Forgot: Other sites: Emergency medical products.

F.M.


----------



## medic1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Cheers guys, at present I am working on a remote mine exploration camp approx 200km from the closest trauma hospital. I want to have the MAST for below waist trauma, internal abdo hemorrhage, major SHOCK [of any cause] and basically to buy me some time to work of someone. I use the SAM pelvic splint for a # pelvis and a SAGAR splint for bilateral # femur.........however the MAST would be my second back-up option.

Cheers

Medic1


----------



## Muppet (Jan 26, 2009)

Cool. I know that the MAST has been disproven for the treatment of shock expecially in the setting of cocominant chest and abd. and head injuries. The theroritcal usage for treating shock is good but it has been proven that it does not work. I do use them for my patients that have been trapped in a car for a period of time with massive lower ext. and pelvis trauma w/o chest, abd. and head injuries. Just my 2-cents. Good luck brother and be safe.

F.M.


----------



## midnight (Aug 19, 2009)

Like Firemedic said The mast has been disproven. Here in San Diego we are not allowed to use them. There are better ways to treat shock and as far as trauma it squishes the blood out of the body which is the opposite of what keeps people alive.

If you want it though:

http://www.yms.co.za/index.html sells to Australia out of Capes Town

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/mast-anti-sho...temQQimsxZ20090818?IMSfp=TL090818156003r20104

That's a current ebay bid that will ship to Australia. Two days left currently at 20 euro.


----------



## judomedic (Aug 30, 2009)

Firemedic said:


> Cool. I know that the MAST has been disproven for the treatment of shock expecially in the setting of cocominant chest and abd. and head injuries. The theroritcal usage for treating shock is good but it has been proven that it does not work. I do use them for my patients that have been trapped in a car for a period of time with massive lower ext. and pelvis trauma w/o chest, abd. and head injuries. Just my 2-cents. Good luck brother and be safe.
> 
> F.M.



Yeah, I knew the doc out of Tulsa that led the charge against their use in shock. If my memory is correct, they autotransfuse less than 500ml and if you inflate them wrong----stuff happens---you are essentially creating compartmentalization. 

That said, I think they stabilize pelvic fractures quite well and I have used them once for said injury. 17 YO female in MVC. It worked nicely.


Fellas name was Bickel BTW. Good Doc, but personality of canned ham.


----------

